# What is the voltage rating of a merett?



## marshallwhat (Jun 9, 2013)

I want to use some for a 347v, and the voltage made me stop and think because I had no idea what they are rated for. I'm certain that they are fine for 347v, but I was looking for something official. I looked on the Thomas and betts website, but even in their product info sheet I couldn't see anything re: voltage.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

marshallwhat said:


> I want to use some for a 347v, and the voltage made me stop and think because I had no idea what they are rated for. I'm certain that they are fine for 347v, but I was looking for something official. I looked on the Thomas and betts website, but even in their product info sheet I couldn't see anything re: voltage.


Pretty sure they are 600V rated.

Found this, not sure what you are using but it says on the right side "• CSA (LR6591), UL (424H) 
– Model nos. 29 & 30 Black™
are
approved for circuit and fixture
type connections up to 300V only.
– Model nos. 31, 33, 35 & 37 Black™
are approved for circuits up to
600V, and lighting fixtures and
signs up to 1,000V."


----------



## marshallwhat (Jun 9, 2013)

pudge565 said:


> Pretty sure they are 600V rated.
> 
> Found this, not sure what you are using but it says on the right side "• CSA (LR6591), UL (424H)
> – Model nos. 29 & 30 Black™
> ...


Oh, cool. Thank you. The info sheet I was looking at was for the yellow ones.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

why are you using that yellow crap? The blue Ideal Can-Twist are much better and have a rating of 600v


----------

